# Fan on fridge



## slimshady123 (Feb 5, 2013)

The problem i'm having is the fan on my dometic fridge it will come on for about 20 sec. and go off for about 5 sec. and then do it again. I did unplug the fan to see if it afected the operation I could'nt tell any differance any help would be great 

Thanks


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

The fan for the compressor? Don't run it without or you'll burn it up!


----------



## slimshady123 (Feb 5, 2013)

it's not the compressor fan. it is the fan that pulls air thur the baffel


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I would think the fan is controlled by a temp sensor on the cooling coils on the cooling unit. My fans (Norcold) cut on at 130*, and off at 115*. That sensor could be bad, or perhaps with cool weather it just doesn't take long to cut off.


----------

